# H&R model 88



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i got a used ( from my grandpa ) model 88 H&R shotgun.
this is a single shot, 3 inch full 12 ga. it has a recoil pad, and a red dot scope. i havent got to shoot it yet... he found it in a basement, took almost a year to restore it and he said it was the hardest shooting shotgun hes ever shot. what do you guys think about this type of gun? im also looking for infio on the gun its self. i hear that the barrel of it is equivilent to a full modified choke, can anyone confirm this?


----------

